# Used Velodyne CHT 10 or New Paradigm Cinema Sub



## Randy_ (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi first let me say that I am new to the forum and was hoping someone would be able to help me with a dilemma I'm in.

First a short story of my current setup, As of now I am and have been using a Paradigm SB-100 which is a passive satellite sub woofer with speaker inputs / outputs only, I have it powered using an Onkyo A-RV410 solely to power the SB-100, how I have it connected, I am using the sub output from my Yamaha RX-V375 via a Y-connector for both left and right channels then porting them into the Video 2 inputs on the Onkyo A-RV410 then speaker wire from the A-RV410 over to the sub speaker inputs. 

This has been working for me but since I am so outdated by 15 years I'm wanting to catch up to today's age, so just after having old worn out surrounds replaced on my Paradigm CC-100 center both drivers, (Note: Paradigm no longer makes drivers for the CC-100) luckily I was able to find a local shop and got them repaired for the cost of $60.00 OK back to the issue, I'm wanting to change out my sub to a powered sub and have these two options thus far.

Here are my options and was hoping someone might be able to shed some light with help on this. 

A good condition 2002 Velodyne CHT 10 for $150.00 or a brand new purchase for a Paradigm Cinema Sub for $300.00 plus tax. 

Which is the better choice?

Thanks

Randy


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Randy_ said:


> This has been working for me but since I am so outdated by 15 years I'm wanting to catch up to today's age,


Throw it all away and start over. Just saying, fifteen years ago, technology wise, is kinda like saying, before there was dirt.

The good news, for the most part, speakers are forever or until they fail, which ever comes first. With that in mind, where do you want to go? Set your goals first and your budget......last.

So much has changed in the last fifteen years, in my opinion, there's no point into holding on to either of your listed AVRs.

Time to start over and build yourself a system for today's Home Theater. My recommendation would be to start with an AVR that has 5.1 room correction software installed and a universal blu-ray player and then download and install a freeware copy of REW so you can measure you room and see how the acoustics are getting along with your system.

If I'm off base with my assessment, please, let me know.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Beeman

Thanks, actually I do want to upgrade but it's going to have to be a gradual process due to budget restraints, but yes for starters, I do want to take the A-RV410 and the passive sub out of the picture, so my focus right now is a powered sub, the Velodyne CHT 10 at $150.00 being considered or a brand new purchase on a Paradigm is what I have on my plate so far though I know nothing about the Velodyne only that they have a good reputation.

As for as the Yamaha RX-V375 goes it's newly purchased might not be the best out there but I purchased it on good reviews, it has the capability for room correction just don't have a full understanding of it yet.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Randy_ said:


> Hi Beeman


Hi. And welcome to Home Theater Shack. :wave:



> Thanks, actually I do want to upgrade but it's going to have to be a gradual process due to budget restraints, but yes for starters, I do want to take the A-RV410 and the passive sub out of the picture, so my focus right now is a powered sub, the Velodyne CHT 10 at $150.00 being considered or a brand new purchase on a Paradigm is what I have on my plate so far though I know nothing about the Velodyne only that they have a good reputation.


How well I understand the need to sneak up on the upgrade process but one has to be careful about under buying their upgrades. The speakers stay and the AVR stays. But, I must emphasize, under buying creates a reverse buyer's remorse situation where the buyers wishes they had bought a whole lot more.

Working with your subwoofer request, my recommendation would be, look a whole lot more before committing to a sub and see how big of a budget you can create in the meantime as subwoofers are a perfect example of money buying happiness.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 8, 2014)

Well have thought hard and think I have answered my own question, I've decided not to buy used meaning omitting anything used and instead buying new, after all my whole objective is to move forward not backward. 



Thanks


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Randy_ said:


> Well have thought hard and think I have answered my own question, I've decided not to buy used meaning omitting anything used and instead buying new, after all my whole objective is to move forward not backward.


Just saying, if you were to buy our subwoofers, you'd be buying used subwoofers that would be moving your system forward. I'm not selling. The point, once new is used, it's always used so the next time I turn on our subs, I'll be using, used subwoofers. 

Where do you want to go with your subwoofer purchase?

If looking at used, this is the direction one would be well rewarded looking at.

Any of the newer gear by SVS, PSA or Rythmik and if buying pairs, you'll be a very happy camper. The bigger, badder and more expensive, the bigger and wider the grin.

Disclosure: I am not the voice of reason and I qualify as a full on subwoofer enabler. One does not realize how much joy and happiness a killer pair of subs brings to the party. Just saying, the pretty girls go home, but a quality pair of subwoofers is forever.


----------



## workingclass (Feb 15, 2014)

Spot on BeeMan but oh how you crack me up with your delivery...


----------



## workingclass (Feb 15, 2014)

Randy, I recently upgraded my sub from an Energy eXL-10 to Rythmik FV15HP Now I'm not suggesting you go out and get this beast..But as BeeMan said there are some really good subs out there. Do the research on diff subs..Ported or sealed many diff options..

PS I thought I was just adding a new sub to my system..My feelings now are that my system is built around my sub...
Good luck on your adventure..
I just realized you live in Austin..I'd suggest taking a look at Rythmik's line in person


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

workingclass said:


> Spot on BeeMan but oh how you crack me up with your delivery...


...:bigsmile:...:T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

workingclass said:


> Randy, I recently upgraded my sub from an Energy eXL-10 to Rythmik FV15HP Now I'm not suggesting you go out and get this beast..But as BeeMan said there are some really good subs out there....


Which is code for, he's recommending you go out and buy a pair of FV15HPs.

...:devil:


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 8, 2014)

Beeman, at this point I think any thing is better then what I have now, actually had, I was over whelmed with all that was out there and just wanted it to end so I bit the bullet went and purchased a Paradigm PDR series 10, first movie I had my neighbor knocking at my door saying I was shaking her house so had to turn it down to a -10 db LOL


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Randy_ said:


> Beeman, at this point I think any thing is better then what I have now, actually had, I was over whelmed with all that was out there and just wanted it to end so I bit the bullet went and purchased a Paradigm PDR series 10, first movie I had my neighbor knocking at my door saying I was shaking her house so had to turn it down to a -10 db LOL


I can appreciate you wanting the subwoofer buying sojourn to end. Congratulations. You know you've arrived when you have the subwoofer police knocking on the door.

(but officer, nobody is drinking)

When we lived in close proximity to neighbors, I would knock on the neighbor's door and let them know I was going crank the system because it was a movie night. I'd give them a three hour window to allow for some windage. I also offered to share the blu-ray with them for their viewing pleasure. I find it's hard to get mad at the guy sharing free blu-rays with ya.

...


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 8, 2014)

It's to late now but I think if I could back up to before I made the purchase on the new sub and instead choose a different route, a route to build my own sub, taking that path, after all I am a woodworker, I could have stripped the already 10" sub from the passive paradigm box, leaving me to purchase the wood (dense MDF or birch ply) and the amplifier.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just saying, you being a woodworker......go for it.


----------

